

Why Are Some People So Smart? - davidiach
http://www.wired.com/2013/07/genetics-of-iq/

======
father_of_two
Ask not why some people are so smart, ask why so many are dumb. :)

------
yoanizer
tl;dr

------
pwang
It's absolutely pathetic that that kid had to learn Perl to do genomics.

~~~
supercoder
What would you recommend should be the alternative

~~~
cymetica
Tcl

